# Crusty Ears and Eyes



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a yearling doe that has started to get little crusty bumps on the edges of her ears. The hair is falling out around her eyes and she is getting little bumps around they edges of her eyes as well. I started to notice this a few days ago, but it is getting worse. I have put a mixture of Vaseline, carmex, and triple antibiotic ointment on these bumps. What is this, is it a virus or a type of worm? None of the other goats seem to have this. What should I do to treat this?
Here are pictures: http://s1053.photobucket.com/albums/s466/BareCreekFarm/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It says that it is private and we can't see any pictures. But have you given her a shot of Ivomec? I would suspect mites and you do need to inject ivomec for mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pic says.....This is a Private Album


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Oops, I am new to Photobucket, but I think I made the album public. I did give her some Ivromec Pour-On, 6cc down her back.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I got to look at the pictures and the place on the ear (couldn't make out the eye very well) almost looks like Orf. To be safe just in case it is I would keep this goat away from any of your other goats and put some antibiotic cream on it. Be sure to wear disposable gloves as if it is Orf people can get it too! Knock on wood I have not had to deal with it personally (Knock on wood really hard not to jinks myself), but I have read up on it a lot before we got into sheep. (We researched all sheep to goat diseases). If it is that then it normally runs its course in 4 to 6 weeks to my understanding. I hope I am wrong on it, but its better safe then sorry. Best Wishes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't remember what we called it in alpacas but we used the drug Animax. It is a cream that you very carefully put on all the hair loss areas. You have to get it from the vet and if you are a woman, you need to wear gloves.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

If it is soremouth, I read on the Jack Mauldin site that ToMorrow works well for treating. Does anyone have experience with this? Do you just put it on all of the scabs?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish I could give more suggestions but I have not heard of any true treatments. I did read some where that you could use antibiotic creams to help cut back secondary infections. If anyone has first hand experience and says it works I would think it would be worth a shot. At least its only 4 to 6 weeks to deal with it. I guess it could be longer if it gets crossed infected but best wishes and I hope it heals fast!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This looks like mites to me..... not familiar with soremouth but the baldness around the eyes and the scabby spots really look like a mite infection. Smothering them and then treating the sores with an antibacterial salve may help.

There are also some mineral deficiencies that will cause hairloss around the eyes.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with Liz. I think it looks like mites. Orf (Soremouth) from everything I have read is on the normal bald areas of the goat such as udder, mouth, nose, and bottom. So.. with mites.. there is another forum on GS recently that had a picture similar to the loss of hair around the eyes. I think it was determined to be mites. Mineral oil for ears will often work.. but not sure about that getting near the eyes. Try a search on it here to find other forum. I will try also.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

If it is mites, do you know if it can spread to other livestock, such as horses, cows, and dogs? What type of mite do you think this is?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know that lice are usually species specific and think that perhaps the mite could be that way but I am not sure. Merk's Vet. Clinic online can give some info of types of mites. It could be a mange mite and that is treatable. Mites are often on animals that have a poor resistance and low immune levels so it often targets a stressed or sick animal.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. and on another forum you can see a picture of a red boer with hair loss around the eyes. Type in "hair loss around the eyes" in the search category at the top of page and this forum may help you a lot. Hope that helps.


----------

